

When playing a game on your iphone, do you almost always have internet access? - amichail

Is it a bad idea to build an iphone game that depends on constant internet access?
======
durin42
For several reasons, I'd say so. Using the cell modem really tears through
battery life. Also, there are plenty of places in the Chicago area I've
noticed where coverage is spotty enough to not have reliable data. Then
there's plane flights, which is a time I've sometimes wished for an engrossing
game on my phone.

Plus, if you rely on always-on internet, you lose potential users that have an
iPod Touch.

------
dkokelley
The thing to ask yourself is what would happen if the connection died for 10
seconds. A game that requires constant access sounds like an interactive game
(with other players) like a MMORPG. Is there a way to engineer the game so
that it could work with slight breaks in connectivity?

It sounds interesting, and I would say go for it.

~~~
amichail
The problem is that giving you a score requires comparing your performance
with everyone else's performance up to that moment.

I could delay scoring until your internet connection is back, but that would
be annoying.

Another possibility is to download as much data as possible about other
players' performance so far and give score estimates using this data when
there is no connection.

------
wmf
Grrrr. It's a _phone_! It's always connected to the cellular network and thus
the Internet.

~~~
amichail
Unless you are flying, in between cell towers, on the subway, etc.

Also, there may be a substantial number of ipod touch who would be left out.

